

Your apps are watching you - mdon
http://on.wsj.com/dM0Tvc

======
DupDetector
Clearly of interest, this is the third submission of this item:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2019508>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2018902>

No comments yet, although the original submission got several upvotes.

------
ams6110
This shouldn't be surprising. These app makers are not producing free apps
just for fun. When an app is ad supported, you can be sure it is participating
in the selection of targeted ads.

------
dmn001
This is why I jailbreak and install a firewall on my iphone,

~~~
flawawa2
That is (one reason) why I rooted and installed a firewall on my Android
phone.

